# CUPS Problem, cupsd eats all CPU [SOLVED]

## wbsoft

Hi, I installed cups 1.1.18 on a fresh gentoo 1.4rc2 system, but when I start CUPS, cupsd starts eating all available CPU, and does nothing.

when browsing to localhost:631 Konqueror says "Could not connect to http://localhost:631/

when using commandline utils such as lpq, they can't reach the server.

/var/log/cups/error_log shows:

```
I [10/Jan/2003:07:25:16 +0100] Listening to 7f000001:631

I [10/Jan/2003:07:25:16 +0100] Configured for up to 100 clients.

I [10/Jan/2003:07:25:16 +0100] Allowing up to 10 client connections per host.

E [10/Jan/2003:07:25:36 +0100] Scheduler shutting down due to SIGTERM.
```

(The last line just indicates that I stopped the service with /etc/init.d/cupsd stop.)

My /etc/hosts contains both my hostname and localhost pointing to 127.0.0.1

I really don't understand why cupsd won't either run normally or exit with an understandable error message! Any ideas?

----------

## wbsoft

The problem was that cups was busy reading all gzipped ppd's, which it apparently does when run for the first time. Because I had other emerges going, it lasted quite long. Now it works!

----------

